
Show HN: English Accents Map - ismaelgt
https://github.com/ismaelgt/english-accents-map
======
ismaelgt
I've built this English Accents Map on React, Redux and Firebase.

See it in action here:
[https://www.englishaccentsmap.com/](https://www.englishaccentsmap.com/)

Still a work in progress, though.

Thanks!

